# 2000 Pontiac Sunfire Radio



## jcornell359 (Aug 7, 2008)

My wife has a 2000 Pontiac Sunfire. The radio has quit working. The display is blank, the red anti-theft light does not flash. This happened in conjunction with the key and lights on warning bells quit working. Has anybody else had this happen, or know what would cause this to happen? The radio would turn off when the doors were open after shutting the vehicle off. It almost seems like there is a relay of some sort that maybe controls all of these functions? Your help is appreciated.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

The key in and lights on warning is built into the radio, more than likely you blew a fuss. The fuss panel should be on the corner of the dashboard (not sure witch side), use a test light to see if they are good or not.

Also there should be a fuss panel under the hood aswell, if this is not the cause then post back after making sure all are good.


----------

